

Most Dangerous Drugs - chegra
http://drbenkim.com/ten-most-dangerous-drugs.html?awesm=fbshare.me_APNu2

======
bradleyland
There is some seriously fallacious thinking going on here:

"It is estimated that tobacco causes 40 percent of all hospital illnesses,
while alcohol is involved in more than 50 percent of all visits to hospital
emergency rooms. In light of these statistics, the authors of this study
question why alcohol and tobacco are legal to use within current drug policies
for Britain and the United States, while less harmful drugs like ecstasy and
LSD are deemed illegal to use."

Ok, so if you start with a statistic representing the frequency of an event in
the general population caused by a drug that is legal and in widespread use,
you cannot simply compare that directly to a lack of the same event attributed
to another drug whose usage population is far lower. Far fewer people use
ecstasy (just an example) than use alcohol or tobacco. That, in itself,
doesn't make it less dangerous. You'd have to arrive at a reasonable estimate
of the population that uses the drug, then apply a per capita calculation.

I'm not necessarily arguing that any of the drugs on the list shouldn't be
there, but as soon as I saw bullet #3 (The drug's overall impact on society) I
knew things were going to get fuzzy.

------
SecretAgentMan
so on the second list - marijuana is more harmful than paint thinner and LSD?

